# Trumpy not losing steam



## Yaya (Nov 27, 2015)

Love him or hate him


He's your next president


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd actually welcome it. Would be interesting.


----------



## Jada (Nov 27, 2015)

He's a idiot


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2015)

Jada said:


> He's a idiot



Aren't we all.... At least he has the balls to tell someone to **** off.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2015)

Jada said:


> He's a idiot



*an idiot...


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 27, 2015)

Jada said:


> He's a idiot



^ true talk right here.


----------



## fiinal (Nov 27, 2015)

Idk how to feel about Trump himself, but it's gonna be pretty funny to see how buttblasted the opposition is if he wins


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 27, 2015)

I approve of Ivanka's boobs


----------



## Yaya (Nov 27, 2015)

Trumps gonna win


- obama is the biggest pussy of all time and ruining our country

-bush was an idiot and in some ways hurt our country

Fuk it, let's try trump


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2015)

Trump for Mod 2016


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 27, 2015)

#AnyoneButHillary


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 27, 2015)

Trump is off his hinges, but at least he doesn't perpetuate this "participation trophy" society. The laziness and entitlement - as if society owes you something - that shit is gonna end real fuccking quick.


----------



## bsw5 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm definitely voting for Trump


----------



## AjSam (Nov 27, 2015)

Trump makes it interesting. And I think he did succeed at making the concerns of a lot of citizens come to the forefront. He isn't my first choice, Cruz is coming on strong. 
I think it will get a lot more interesting when 2016 rolls around.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 28, 2015)

A person really needs to think the whole Trump rise to where he currently is through, are you rich?.....no...you're fuked.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2015)

Milo said:


> Aren't we all.... At least he has the balls to tell someone to **** off.



Lol, I have the balls to tell people to fuuk off..that doesn't make me a president


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 28, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Lol, I have the balls to tell people to fuuk off..that doesn't make me a president




Pretty sure only men can become the President of United States. It's in the Constitution.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 28, 2015)

Puppet politics


----------



## Yaya (Nov 28, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Pretty sure only men can become the President of United States. It's in the Constitution.




Jenners not a man?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Jenners not a man?



Just because I can kick you ass yayayaya.......


----------



## Yaya (Nov 28, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Just because I can kick you ass yayayaya.......




Spiked eggnog?


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2015)

Build the wall!!  & throw Jada on the other side!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 28, 2015)

I hate everything about this election. Trump is raping social media whether he's been supported or made fun of, and idk if it's his tactic but it's working. I have no ****ing clue what Hilary wants to do, I only saw that she was on snl and the Ellen show. Bernie sanders I've seen SOME stuff about but Jesus Christ I just want to know what everyone's goals are clearly. Trump wants to build the wall and FedEx the illegals back but what's his actual plans for the country and constitutional ideals????? Ben Carson is a nut job so I'm not even going to put him into the equation.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 28, 2015)

There's no way Trump can be much worse than what we've had the last fifteen years


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 29, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Spiked eggnog?



There isn't enough eggnog. ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> There's no way Trump can be much worse than what we've had the last fifteen years



It's very possible. Trump is great with business and making money but he is severely under qualified to be running for CIC.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's very possible. Trump is great with business and making money but he is severely under qualified to be running for CIC.



You should run for CIC Doc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> You should run for CIC Doc



Ha! I don't think I'm old enough yet and I would not want to deal with all that BS nor do all the shady shit they do. So long as legal bribery, aka donations, are allowed in politics I have no faith in it or them at all. Money in politics is ruining us. It's not the person behind the desk, it's the entire system. Look at the past elections...the candidate with the most money, *read* was bribed the most, wins. The corporations who donate the most money get their policies and issues green lighted. Whomever donates the biggest check gets to dictate policy; it's not even the politicians. 

I'll say it again, so long as you keep money in politics this is what we get. I don't care if you're republican, democrat, left or right, etc etc. I don't trust any of them bc their god and end goal is the almighty dollar...not the American people.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 29, 2015)

Immortal Technique for president


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Immortal Technique for president



Dance with the devil should play during inauguration lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ha! I don't think I'm old enough yet and I would not want to deal with all that BS nor do all the shady shit they do. So long as legal bribery, aka donations, are allowed in politics I have no faith in it or them at all. Money in politics is ruining us. It's not the person behind the desk, it's the entire system. Look at the past elections...the candidate with the most money, *read* was bribed the most, wins. The corporations who donate the most money get their policies and issues green lighted. Whomever donates the biggest check gets to dictate policy; it's not even the politicians.
> 
> I'll say it again, so long as you keep money in politics this is what we get. I don't care if you're republican, democrat, left or right, etc etc. I don't trust any of them bc their god and end goal is the almighty dollar...not the American people.




That's where Trump is doing good. He talks about how to end corporate inversions, carried interest, simplifying the tax code - ending tax loop holes that majorly favor larger income families / businesses as they have tax experts that ordinary people can not afford. Also, families making less than 50k a year would pay ZERO tax.

He's a little harsh on immigration, but I'd like to see a big beautiful wall for sure.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> That's where Trump is doing good. He talks about how to end corporate inversions, carried interest, simplifying the tax code - ending tax loop holes that majorly favor larger income families / businesses as they have tax experts that ordinary people can not afford. Also, families making less than 50k a year would pay ZERO tax.
> 
> He's a little harsh on immigration, but I'd like to see a big beautiful wall for sure.



He may have some ideas that could help boost the economy for sure, after all, he has come back from bankruptcy several times and made mlikns and billions each time. 

That's the extent of where he's doing good IMO. Running the country is much more than the economy and the president doesn't have much control over the economy as is commonly believed. I think he'd be a failure at most other tasks asked of our presidents but then again so have many others. 

If you can't tell I loathe politics and try to stay away from it as much as possible.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If you can't tell I loathe politics and try to stay away from it as much as possible.



This describes it perfectly.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 30, 2015)

Mass Appeal is hard to stop


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 30, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Mass Appeal is hard to stop




Some strong black women right there! PREACH!!


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

Unless he has bloodline in the presidency (ie related to former presidents) then i don't see him winning. And I think he knows this. He's in it for the book deals and the big speaking at convention checks.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2016)

Super tuesday and hes rolling rolling rolling


----------



## CardinalJacked (Mar 1, 2016)

His biggest point of his whole presidential race is his firm stance on stopping illegal immigrants and building a wall and shit. When asked about it recently during an interview said that "everything is negotiable" if he wins the nomination then the true gop will be dead.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 1, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> His biggest point of his whole presidential race is his firm stance on stopping illegal immigrants and building a wall and shit. When asked about it recently during an interview said that "everything is negotiable" if he wins the nomination then the true gop will be dead.



I disagree.  Hes a businessman.  Negotiating is the key to his success and is very important aspect in a businessman's toolbox.  Doesnt mean hes gonna negotiate us into disaster.  Just means he's a negotiator and will do so on most of his dealings.  Our current holder of the office goes behind close doors and pens things into laws, without the process of negotiating.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 1, 2016)

How is his experience as a businessman going to help 99% of Americans?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 1, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 1, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> How is his experience as a businessman going to help 99% of Americans?



Im not endorsing him (Yet) ............  and being a business man is not what going to help Americans.  Negotiating skills will bring jobs back to American, will put Healthcare back to competing for business of the individual, and bidding on pharmaceuticals will save billions of dollars.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 1, 2016)

They will never let Trump win...


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2016)

LoL


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> LoL



And........ur point?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

I hate myself for even thinking this, but I would like to see where our country goes with him in charge for 4 years. I just think it would be amazing to see him give speeches on important issues and see what he does about foreign issues. The entertainment value alone would be good enough.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2016)

Yaya said:


> And........ur point?



I'm with the klan on this one......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yaya said:


> And........ur point?



I'd guess the point would be Trump looks the other way at the klan bc his daddy may have been a member....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2016)

So what if his dad was in the kkk... I highly doubt he is.

Polls closing soon folks

Trump16


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yaya said:


> So what if his dad was in the kkk... I highly doubt he is.
> 
> Polls closing soon folks
> 
> Trump16



I don't think he is either but the issue in contention is he ignores the problems caused by one group bc of possible familial ties. He doesn't do that with any other group. So when in office what else will he ignore or vote in favor of bc of his ties?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 2, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't think he is either but the issue in contention is he ignores the problems caused by one group bc of possible familial ties. He doesn't do that with any other group. So when in office what else will he ignore or vote in favor of bc of his ties?



noooooooooooooooooooooooo, he wouldn't do that...he's a stand-up guy.....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't think he is either but the issue in contention is he ignores the problems caused by one group bc of possible familial ties. He doesn't do that with any other group. So when in office what else will he ignore or vote in favor of bc of his ties?




They all only address certain issues brought to there plate.  He will like every other politician pick and choose what to and not to talk about.

Also, he's gonna destroy hillary in the debates...  grab a 30 pack and order a pizza.. shits gonna be fun to watch

Trump16


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 2, 2016)

I just voted for Trump. I'm not a commie, so that crosses Bernie off the list, and I don't like lying kunt bitches who where just about the worst Secretary of State we ever had, so that crosses Hillary off the list.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2016)

We NEED THE wall and we need gays and muslims kept away


----------



## Jscs94 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> #AnyoneButHillary



What he said!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jenner said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooo, he wouldn't do that...he's a stand-up guy.....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight



I actually saw him once walking into one of his buildings in NYC. The douche wouldn't even hold the door open for a woman pushing her kid in a stroller.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yaya said:


> They all only address certain issues brought to there plate.  He will like every other politician pick and choose what to and not to talk about.
> 
> Also, he's gonna destroy hillary in the debates...  grab a 30 pack and order a pizza.. shits gonna be fun to watch
> 
> Trump16



Sure politicians avoid talking about certain topics but didn't trump claim Onama was a muslim? Now that he's on the receiving end he wants it to all go away lol


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 2, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I actually saw him once walking into one of his buildings in NYC. The douche wouldn't even hold the door open for a woman pushing her kid in a stroller.



probably because she wasn't young, beautiful and rich......you know...the type of woman all men want............................................................

how his wife sleeps with him I'll never know..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jenner said:


> probably because she wasn't young, beautiful and rich......you know...the type of woman all men want............................................................
> 
> how his wife sleeps with him I'll never know..



She actually was drop dead gorgeous. I'd guess early or mid 30s and def not rich if I were to make an assumption. 

How his wife sleeps with him? It's easy. She hears the cash register opening everytime she does lolol


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2016)

It's gonna be interesting to see who he picks for a running mate.

Scott brown?
Christy?
Carson?

A dem?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## thqmas (Mar 2, 2016)

Wait... I was sure this was a thread about Donalds tramp.







Came here for a sexy duck, and all I got was a wanabe "politician".


----------



## thqmas (Mar 2, 2016)

But seriously guys:
The relation between capital and government is bad as it is. Are you all insane? Who will pay more tax with Trump? Capital holders? Or you?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 2, 2016)

#Trumpforthewin !!!!!


----------



## DF (Mar 2, 2016)

Fuk that wall!!! We need a deep wide MOAT!!!!!! Mexicans can't swim!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 2, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> She actually was drop dead gorgeous. I'd guess early or mid 30s and def not rich if I were to make an assumption.
> 
> How his wife sleeps with him? It's easy. She hears the cash register opening everytime she does lolol



hahahahhaha....see, she was poor!!!!

and exactly...kept women don't care who they sleep with as long as the money flows


----------



## Yaya (May 4, 2016)

Trump trump..


----------



## Maijah (May 8, 2016)

Fellas, there are 5 seats up for grabs in the supreme Court. If Hillary wins she will have the power to appoint a 7-2 vote for an entire generation.This is monumental!!! There crazy crooked ideology will destroy us and they won't even be contested!! #anyonebutshillary


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2016)

thqmas said:


> But seriously guys:
> The relation between capital and government is bad as it is. Are you all insane? Who will pay more tax with Trump? Capital holders? Or you?



We need a Netanyahu here in the states.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2016)

america is a dying country..The people deserve what they will get for being order followers,blind,ill informed,unread,willing to give up their freedoms for security,being fat,and plain old stupid..keep watching the ball game thats about all americans can do well


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> *an idiot...



Lmfao !!!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 9, 2016)




----------



## thqmas (May 9, 2016)

Seeker said:


> We need a Netanyahu here in the states.



Politicians are bad, mkay?


----------



## Alex (May 14, 2016)

seems like there are very few places where you can actually get non biased information. someone's always got a motive


----------



## saltylifter (May 14, 2016)

These days it's about who can put on the best show not who can better our country.
Trump gots it in the bag and it will be one hell of a ride 
Thinking good but we will see


----------



## StoicHouse (May 14, 2016)

Either way we lose


----------



## Yaya (Nov 8, 2016)

Started this thread roughly a year ago..

I hope I was right


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 8, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Started this thread roughly a year ago..
> 
> I hope I was right



Is this the start of a "Make SI Great Again!" campaign?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Is this the start of a "Make SI Great Again!" campaign?



I bet hillary would hate SI


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2016)

somewhere in CA pfm is going crazy right now


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

please tell me whoever started this forum is going to be right!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 9, 2016)

Grab them by the pu$$y. 
Works every time!


----------



## bronco (Nov 9, 2016)

So where is the list of celebs that will now leave the US


----------



## IHI (Nov 9, 2016)

bronco said:


> So where is the list of celebs that will now leave the US



Hopefully planes were all lined up on tarmac yesterday behind hitlerys fleeing procecution


I almost she'd a tear knowing the common sense and hard working class won over the entitlement pussies last night....there is still hope now for our great country.

Oh, and keeping with the twisted liberal logic, the talking heads for her camp said she needed to spend more money in black and minority demographics....typical lib mind set and why it's so toxic, big givernment, spend more vs making smart choices and using common sense to achieve what your after.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 9, 2016)

bronco said:


> So where is the list of celebs that will now leave the US


Against or leaving the country
Cher said she was leaving the planet
Natalie Mays (Dixie Chicks)
Barbara Streisand
Robert DeNiro
Mark Ruffalo
Barbara Walters
Whoppie Golberg
Michael Morrer
Amy Schumer
Susan Sarandon
Jack Black
Sara Sliverman-I want to bang her before she leaves
Ben Stiller
George Clooney
Johnny Depp
Miley Cirus- moving to Canada
Barack and Michelle Obama- considering leaving

Theres more but you get the idea


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2016)

Yawn................


----------



## bronco (Nov 9, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Against or leaving the country
> Cher said she was leaving the planet
> Natalie Mays (Dixie Chicks)
> Barbara Streisand
> ...



It's a great start.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Against or leaving the country
> Cher said she was leaving the planet
> Natalie Mays (Dixie Chicks)
> Barbara Streisand
> ...



See yaaaaaaaa


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Against or leaving the country
> Cher said she was leaving the planet
> Natalie Mays (Dixie Chicks)
> Barbara Streisand
> ...



I want a threesome with Amy Schumer and Susan Serandon before they ex-pat. Is that wrong?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 9, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Against or leaving the country
> Cher said she was leaving the planet
> Natalie Mays (Dixie Chicks)
> Barbara Streisand
> ...



In for the Sarah Silverman train!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2016)

These celebrity fuks have options..syrup or tequila..pick ur poison, however if they decide to spend a lifetime eating chalupas they better be quick before construction starts on the wall.. they may get a hammer up the arse as they are fleeing... but again like typical liberals I'm sure they were just making empty statements and gonna just sty here and complain about something else


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I want a threesome with Amy Schumer and Susan Serandon before they ex-pat. Is that wrong?



Yes, both are nasty!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2016)

Sarandon has nice floppers...


Mmmmmm...yummy 

Trump16


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2016)

celebs make me sick...people that worship them make me even more sick..fuk the clintons..Im gonna be grabbing bitches by the pussy like I always have..lick my post workout nuts to all u queers who voted for that cunnt


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 9, 2016)

Grab her by the pussy '16


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 9, 2016)

The only reason why I would've voted for Hillary was to get a blowjob from Madonna...


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 9, 2016)

I went to a Trump rally in my Michigan Monday that was 20,000+ strong.  I knew it was over when Hillary could barely pull in 10K with Beyoncé, JayZ, and Katy Perry.  

time to drain the swamp!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 9, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> In for the Sarah Silverman train!



You can go right after me. Just don't be sneaking up behind me.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2020)

Trumpy 2020


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Beserker (Mar 5, 2020)

View attachment 9346


Communism VS Freedom

No brainer!


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 6, 2020)

I dont trust and of em .... that being said. Trump sure makes it an interesting show


----------



## bugman (Mar 6, 2020)

I hope he is.  I've done better as a business owner under him than ever before.


----------

